# Natural Stone Installation



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TLP said:


> Rob, take a look at these links..
> 
> http://lime.org/documents/publications/free_downloads/fact-masonry.pdf
> 
> ...


Huh, what in the world are you talking about. Perfect example of how you don't learn from reading on the internet


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Lol i would really like to see befor and after pics of this attempt. Couldn't you make more money sticking to what you know. Is the stone layed on an angle iron or foundation? Is their mortar pasted on to the back of each stone or is it bedded. Let's hear your plan of attack


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Isnt type M 3 parts portland 1 part lime? 

I would love to tell you how much that stuff would not be what I would use for thin stone.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The engineer also thinks that type N is a lime mortar. Because NHL 5 is a typical product to use for thinstone


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

TLP (and OP) Go read comments 2 and 3 of that thread, it will get you pointed in the right direction.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f105/cement-based-product-comparison-chart-266074/


----------



## Rob Branca (Apr 30, 2015)

JBM said:


> MVIS thin stone mortar by laticrete.


I'm using this product and the chimney is coming out great. Thanks again! I would still love to know what material Don Mas would use? Is there some type of secret?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

So i guess that call to a mason was just you trying to dupe us huh?


Nope, no secret, but there is no way in hell that I would install a 50lb stone as applied veneer unless it was over 3sqft (2 feet long and 1.5 feet high or something else that works with that math? Nope? didn't think so). Some stone is meant to sit on a ledge some is meant to be stuck to a wall. different applications and different mortar choices, I hesitate to even call the mortar used for applied veneer mortar, it's more of an adhesive. A 5" deep stone should not be stuck to a wall unless it is extremely lightweight


And if you look back I told you what I would use and have used for applied veneer


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If it weighs more than 14# per SqFt, it isn't an adhered stone, it is a bedded stone.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

That's what I was getting at with the over 3 sqft comment. not too often you come across a 3 sqfter


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Let's see some pics of the job


----------



## Rob Branca (Apr 30, 2015)

Nick520 said:


> Let's see some pics of the job


The job is coming out great. There is no way in hell I would put pictures up on this forum! You and I both know what would happen if I put pictures up. It would be another round of negative B.S. Most of the people here that had anything to say we're completely negative. It seemed to me like people were afraid to give me their opinions because they were afraid of what everyone else would say if they were wrong. Thanks again to everyone who helped me out on here including the bunch of people that sent me private messages. To all the non helpful people on here who really had nothing positive to say, I hope maybe one day you realize that when someone is looking for advice or help that it's not hard to do. You have nothing to gain by putting someone down that's looking for help. You might know how to do Masonry but you should work on your social skills because going through life with that bully mentality is really unhealthy.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Just would think that one with such great social skills would have te common courtesy of showing off such great work to those who heled him


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You just don't get it do you.


----------



## Rob Branca (Apr 30, 2015)

dom-mas said:


> You just don't get it do you.


Believe me Sean. I get it!


----------



## Rob Branca (Apr 30, 2015)

Nick520 said:


> Just would think that one with such great social skills would have te common courtesy of showing off such great work to those who heled him


Let's see some photos of your work!


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

There's a thread under masonry picture post where I have hundreds of pictures feel free to browse


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Rob Branca said:


> Believe me Sean. I get it!


No you obviously don't, or you would have called someone to take a look.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## Rob Branca (Apr 30, 2015)

Nick520 said:


> There's a thread under masonry picture post where I have hundreds of pictures feel free to browse


Hey Nick, I saw your photos. Nice work! Hopefully one day I will have as much skill as you. :clap: You're a great mason. Now work on being a better person!


----------

